# Finished my first terrarium!



## maybon (Apr 2, 2012)

So this took me a while maybe 8 or 9 hours as I have never attempted anything like this before in my life. It's about 40cm tall (15ish inches) and 27.5cm x 27.5cm length/width. The sides are pvp plastic and the wood is just plain pine with a cedar stain (which ended up on the bottom layer of plastic).

Please note I plan to have rocks probably as a substrate and will be making a "hill" with polyester up to the back wall as well.

I am going to put a female H.majuscula in there. I also have purchased an egg case of Pseudomantis albofimbriata.





^this is a front view of the enclosure




^this is a side view of the enclosure

Please let me know if I have done anything bad or if it is good or not.

I am so excited for my new pets!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 2, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 2, 2012)

Very cool, just keep in mind hot glue can give out if it gets to hot, I'm like'n it!


----------



## Psychobunny (Apr 2, 2012)

Do you by chance know what mesh that screen is?

The reason I ask is, it looks the same as a cage I tried to use for my sphodromantids but

the mesh was metal and the mantids kept getting their tibia stuck in it.

So I had to stop using it.

You could just grab the closest adult sphodro and place it on the screen and watch it walk

around on it just to check if it's a good mesh size.


----------



## Davedood (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice cage man! Looks like you could use that for anything. Btw did I mention I am envious you live with wild Aussie Frilled dragons! &gt;=P


----------



## maybon (Apr 2, 2012)

Does any one know if the wood stain will leak off or anything like that when I mist the cage? I was thinking of getting a waterproofing agent just in case (also to avoid moldy wood) but only if it is neccesary (it's pretty darn expensive).



angelofdeathzz said:


> Very cool, just keep in mind hot glue can give out if it gets to hot, I'm like'n it!


Yeah I heard about this, which is why I also siliconed the whole thing  (also to keep the smaller bugs in)



Psychobunny said:


> Do you by chance know what mesh that screen is?
> 
> The reason I ask is, it looks the same as a cage I tried to use for my sphodromantids but
> 
> ...


It was called micromesh from bunnings (is bunnings overseas as well? It's a huge hardware &amp; tools store) Its a plastic that is nice to the touch. (I hope they dont get stuck) but the mesh is so fine that a baby fruit fly wont be able to escape.



Davedood said:


> Nice cage man! Looks like you could use that for anything. Btw did I mention I am envious you live with wild Aussie Frilled dragons! &gt;=P


Yeah they are so cool! Blue tounges are pretty awesome as well


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow. That enclosure looks well built. Nice and sturdy.

I love Krispy Kreme donutes too.


----------



## Swipht (Apr 2, 2012)

I've worked with wood since I was a child. The stain wont come off for a couple years. when it does begin to fade on you, then there is the option of cleaning it out sanding the wood and re-staining. Sun hurts it more than water so if you plan to use a heat lamp it will probably last a year maybe two.


----------



## maybon (Apr 2, 2012)

Swipht said:


> I've worked with wood since I was a child. The stain wont come off for a couple years. when it does begin to fade on you, then there is the option of cleaning it out sanding the wood and re-staining. Sun hurts it more than water so if you plan to use a heat lamp it will probably last a year maybe two.


excellent news, I thought this was the case but didn't want to spray it and have it leak everywhere &amp; potentially be drunk by the mantis. Is there a minimum drying time? I think the bottle said 40hours, does that sound about right?


----------



## Swipht (Apr 4, 2012)

I've always been impatient and called things dry when they stopped rubbing off on my finger when I poked them. However I think due to the sensitivity of the mantis patients should be exercised. Last thing you need is someone getting stuck and losing a leg because it's sticky.


----------

